# Looking for a coding job when you have no experience



## theresa71

Looking for advice on how to get a coding job when you don't have the experience due to making a career change.
I took a class and passed my test but keep getting rejected due to lack of experience.
You can't get experience if no one will give you an oppurtunity to get your foot in the door.


Thanks,


----------



## pchapmannc

*No experience*

Hi Theresa,
I'm in the same boat. And today, when speaking with a temp recruiter, he told me that working in a doctor's office at the front desk would not count as coding experience. I thought if I did that for a year, at least I'd get my foot in the door...


----------



## dollyleaf5

Hi, my first job in billing/coding I got a year ago after passing my CPC exam. I had been applying for hospitals, doctors offices, even billing companies with no success. I was hired by a home health care provider as a biller/collector. It did not really give me coding experience, but the exposure to billing helped me get my current job, which is a biller/coder for an outpatient surgery center.  The home health company really wanted previous experience, but my schooling and the fact I was a certified coder really impressed them. They also were interested in computer skills (excel especially since we used alot of spreadsheets). 

Hope this is helpful - Don't give up. Good Luck!

Ruth-CPC


----------



## vbrown0214

Just get your foot in the door, once there after a couple months, express your interest in learning the billing and coding area. Keep reading and educating yourself on coding. Your best bet is to look at smaller offices. Find a mentor in coding...there's lots of us out there. Good luck!


----------



## msdeew69

*NO Exprience*

Hello All
I am in the same boat, I been working in the hospital over 10yrs and still can't get job either with my CPC, CPC-H, so now I am working on my CCS and RHIT degree.
I have been trying to get a internship at different hospital they say they don't have time or they want respond to you.  So I suggest you go for your CCS and RHIT degree.
I plan on taking the CCS exam next year.  Join AHIMA and CHIA .

P. S. I am not going to give up.  I have spend so much money on coding and also spending $120.00 dollars a year to keep the CPC-H and CPC credential. (that sucks).  all the jobs that is posted on AAPC they want 2yrs experience and CCS RHIT, RHIA Credential.
You might as well go for the CCS credential.

ALso I have certified since 2008- and still can't get anything.
We discuss this every month at our chapter meeting.

DWilliams


----------



## ktaylor39

This sounds like a reoccuring theme for all of us new to the coding arena.  We based our decision to do this on the information we found out in the job market. Coders needed, not enough coders to handle market, unemployment offices giving these courses to the current load of people who have lost their jobs......   and yet here we all sit. 
   I have 21 years of management experience and all of the computer skills you would ever need and still nothing. I have been told you are over qualified for front end positions ( recptionist, clerks, etc..)  but you have no experience for the billing/coding positions.  
    I have applied for everything to try to get my foot in the door. And nothing. 

  The Project Xterns is a great idea *if*, like many others have found out, anyone on the list would call you back or even acknowledge that they received your message. 

   I wanted a new career and this sounded like a great opportunity. Now I am begining to rethink that decision. Besides the time and money that I have invested I feel that I am loosing what I have learned because I have not been able to put it to use. 

   Of the 4 people that was in my study group and all of the classes, and that passed the CPC test,  only 1 has a position in coding. She was able to get that because of going to an auditing seminar and the instructor teaching the class took an interest in her. The instructor had her own company and hired her.
  I don't have that kind of luck...LOL.

   I attend chapter meetings and hear the same thing from others who are new to coding. Too bad each chapter couldn't have mentors for all the new people so that they could be coach and helped through this process. Maybe the coding blues wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Grintwig

I guess I am just one of the lucky ones. I took the class and two months later sat for and passed the CPC. I didn't get a job right off. I started looking before I sat for the test and it took 6 months to find a job but I applied to everything. I even applied at temp agencies.
Alot of what I applied to paid very poorly and I was told again and again that I didn't have enough experience. I was very depressed and feeling like I had made a big mistake. It seemed like there were no jobs for a person with no experience and the places that were hiring weren't offering enough money to have made my expense and effort worthwhile.
Then wonder of all wonders I was called to interview with a local surgical practice. In the interview I told them upfront that I had no "real world" experience, my background was in retail, but that I would work hard and continue to study everything about coding.
To make a long story short they offered me the job, with no experience, at twice what the other places I had interviewed with were offering!! So it can happen.....just keep trying. Apply everywhere. Most hospitals, at least in my area demand you have a CCS or so many years experience but lots of doctor's offices do aren't as picky.


----------



## ceberhart

*Biller Needed*

We are looking for two billing specialists. We are located in the Hummelstown PA area, if you are interested send your resume to:
ceberhart@empowermaxbillingservice.com


----------



## elvammoreno

I currently am employed by a huge medical facility and i am having no luck in finding a billing and coding job here.  I have applied for several positions here but, no one wants to give me a chance (so much for having a foot in the door).  I've even tried applying for a "receptionist" position but was denied the opportunity because i would want to move on to a "biller/coder" position in the future...go figure.   I will definitely look into a home health facility.  This may be the key.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## metz@carolina.rr.com

*job search pain*

I'm a Quality Analyst & Internal Auditor, have a degree, highly proficient computer skills and can't get hired even as a receptionist in the medical field. I feel your pain with the job search. In my area (Salisbury, NC) most of the hospitals and a lot of the physician offices have laid off staff. Employers have a large choice of candidates and offer low, low pay. I have NO medical experience except for my schooling and certification. Luckily, I do still have a job while I'm begging for an opportunity in the medical field. I apply for everything office related and will continue to do so. I'm hoping I'll wear them down if they see my application past through enough times. I've even offered to work for free in the evenings at a practice in order to gain that experience I need. But so far no luck. I try to stay positive it will pay off. For now, I just keep my credits up while watching the job market.


----------



## dscott1

Grintwig said:


> I guess I am just one of the lucky ones. I took the class and two months later sat for and passed the CPC. I didn't get a job right off. I started looking before I sat for the test and it took 6 months to find a job but I applied to everything. I even applied at temp agencies.
> Alot of what I applied to paid very poorly and I was told again and again that I didn't have enough experience. I was very depressed and feeling like I had made a big mistake. It seemed like there were no jobs for a person with no experience and the places that were hiring weren't offering enough money to have made my expense and effort worthwhile.
> Then wonder of all wonders I was called to interview with a local surgical practice. In the interview I told them upfront that I had no "real world" experience, my background was in retail, but that I would work hard and continue to study everything about coding.
> To make a long story short they offered me the job, with no experience, at twice what the other places I had interviewed with were offering!! So it can happen.....just keep trying. Apply everywhere. Most hospitals, at least in my area demand you have a CCS or so many years experience but lots of doctor's offices do aren't as picky.




I'm in the same boat as many others are too: recent billing & coding grad and also recently passed the CPC, but can't find a job. I too am trying to start a new career, but I also have an extensive customer service and management background along with a lot of transferable skills.

It is VERY frustrating trying to find anything here in the Tampa, FL area. I've applied to every billing or coding or front office of medical records job I can find for over 5 months now- and nothing.

Your story is encouraging. Thanks. I'll keep trying. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I generally stay out of this issue, after having made several suggestions in the past.  However, I want to address two things in these posts.  

Respectfully I ask, first, if AAPC was to give incentives....what would these be? and who would pay for them?  There are plenty of comments on other posts that the current membership fee is too high and questions about its value.  I personally think the membership fee is fair and gives a good value.  However, would it now be expected to raise the membership fee to cover these "incentives?"  Would this be fair to ALL members? I don't think so.  Many of us have paid our dues and found our jobs and would not need to take advantage of this "benefit" but would we now need to cover "our portion" with increased membership fee? Why would people already questioning the membership fees want to pay more? especially if it would be of no benefit to a large number of members.

Secondly, again respectfully, I believe some people have a misguided understanding of the different types of credentials available today.  It seems (and I could be wrong) that when some of you can't find a job, due to lack of experience, with a CPC, you decide to get the CCS credential to make you more attractive.  It seems first, that many of you don't understand the differences in IP and OP coding, and second, if you don't have experience for the CPC, you don't have experience for the CCS.  Its not how many credentials you have that make you more attractive to employers, its the proper crendential (CPC - if wanting to do OP coding, or CCS - if wanting IP coding) AND the needed experience.  Getting the CCS because you can't find employment with the CPC and no experience, still leaves you with no experience.  

Good luck to each of you, in whatever path you choose,


----------



## 01161870

That really stinks! I am currently a biller at an office in St. Pete Florida but I have hopes of getting into a practice that will pay me for my skills. I mean I am the only one in a small practice that does the billing here ( & then some ) & now they want me to take on coding as well. I hardly have time to do what I have now, posting, follow up, statements, not to mention the extras I must to in order to maintain flow & then to take on coding as well. I am going to sink in all this work. I am in school now for coding, I can only hope between my school seeking out jobs for me & my 2 years of billing that there is hope I can land a job that will pay more than I am making now. I mean I have a full plate here & hardly get enough money to make it. I really had hopes coding would open more doors but I can see that most places want 3 years or more coding. It is so depressing.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

gavyton,

Do not be depressed!  You may have a lot on your plate, many of us do, but you are gaining relative experience.  I worked many years in billing, doing coding also, and it gave me some great experience.  Keep your head above water, and keep moving forward.  Its impressive that you are willing to learn more, take on more, and do what needs to be done to get the job done.  

Best of luck to you!

Machelle


----------



## 01161870

Thanks so much! Yes I hope it will land me a better position by learning all I am currently while on the job & in school. It is a ton to take on as they continue to bring in more providers, I just hope they bring in more billers  Then maybe my load would get less & I would be able to stay with my head above water. I hope to one day put it all to use as a CPC... or whatever other cert. I may decide to take. I am just going to keep my fingers crossed! - Amanda


----------



## rthames052006

*Well stated--- Again*



mmorningstarcpc said:


> I generally stay out of this issue, after having made several suggestions in the past.  However, I want to address two things in these posts.
> 
> Respectfully I ask, first, if AAPC was to give incentives....what would these be? and who would pay for them?  There are plenty of comments on other posts that the current membership fee is too high and questions about its value.  I personally think the membership fee is fair and gives a good value.  However, would it now be expected to raise the membership fee to cover these "incentives?"  Would this be fair to ALL members? I don't think so.  Many of us have paid our dues and found our jobs and would not need to take advantage of this "benefit" but would we now need to cover "our portion" with increased membership fee? Why would people already questioning the membership fees want to pay more? especially if it would be of no benefit to a large number of members.
> 
> Secondly, again respectfully, I believe some people have a misguided understanding of the different types of credentials available today.  It seems (and I could be wrong) that when some of you can't find a job, due to lack of experience, with a CPC, you decide to get the CCS credential to make you more attractive.  It seems first, that many of you don't understand the differences in IP and OP coding, and second, if you don't have experience for the CPC, you don't have experience for the CCS.  Its not how many credentials you have that make you more attractive to employers, its the proper crendential (CPC - if wanting to do OP coding, or CCS - if wanting IP coding) AND the needed experience.  Getting the CCS because you can't find employment with the CPC and no experience, still leaves you with no experience.
> 
> Good luck to each of you, in whatever path you choose,



Thanks Machelle....

Your saying exactly what others have been posting on these types of threads... I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the way you do on this topic....


----------



## rthames052006

*your a trooper*



gavyton said:


> Thanks so much! Yes I hope it will land me a better position by learning all I am currently while on the job & in school. It is a ton to take on as they continue to bring in more providers, I just hope they bring in more billers  Then maybe my load would get less & I would be able to stay with my head above water. I hope to one day put it all to use as a CPC... or whatever other cert. I may decide to take. I am just going to keep my fingers crossed! - Amanda



Amanda...

I think the the work ethics you are showing on these boards. you will be very successful in your career... You have the right attitude and your not giving up either... maybe your practice will hire more billers and then you could concentrate on the coding part... you never know... it's worth a shot at sitting with your office manager, practice administrator to find out what could be in store for you once you finish your schooling too!  You will already have the 2 years experience so you wouldn't need to have the Apprentice behind your credentials....

I wish you the best of luck!  Please keep me posted on how your doing....


----------



## Pam Brooks

gavyton said:


> That really stinks! I am currently a biller at an office in St. Pete Florida but I have hopes of getting into a practice that will pay me for my skills. I mean I am the only one in a small practice that does the billing here ( & then some ) & now they want me to take on coding as well. I hardly have time to do what I have now, posting, follow up, statements, not to mention the extras I must to in order to maintain flow & then to take on coding as well. I am going to sink in all this work. I am in school now for coding, I can only hope between my school seeking out jobs for me & my 2 years of billing that there is hope I can land a job that will pay more than I am making now. I mean I have a full plate here & hardly get enough money to make it. I really had hopes coding would open more doors but I can see that most places want 3 years or more coding. It is so depressing.




Maybe instead of complaining about the increased responsiblity to "take on the coding", you can consider this an opportunity to learn more about this field. There are thousands of certified coders who are unable to get experience (never mind even a job) who would be thrilled to have the opportunity that you have been presented. Frankly, your attitude is unfortunate.  Take a peek at the resume posting board...I bet someone there would love to take over for you.  

It's not about the money, and if it is, you should just move on right now.  Nobody is getting rich in healthcare any longer.  It's about job satisfaction and the opportunity to help and learn.  With budget cuts, payer constraints and a poor economy, we're all overworked, but personally, I'm damned happy to have a job.  

Pull up your big girl (or boy) pants, everyone.  Life isn't going to hand you a winning lottery ticket.  You have to work to get what you want, and you're never going to start at the top.  I've posted (and presented) on this topic before, and continue to be amazed at the whining and ranting on this professional board.


----------



## 01161870

Believe me I know how lucky I am to have a job. It is hard enough to get a job out there as it is but before you think I am just an big ungrateful baby you would have to understand the extreme pressure that I am put under at my job. I have voiced my concerns & they seem to be of no importance to managment. & as far as getting rich... not looking to do that but looking to survive & be paid atleast what new billers in the field would. If you read my other posts you would see that I do think of this as a benefit to my career as well but again if I am basically being left to sink or swim I would like to think that maybe my concerns with the billing pattern would be taken into consideration in order to have a successful office. Believe me when the new hire front office or desk staff makes more than the biller there is an issue. So yes I am looking to better myself & find an employer who will be more willing to work with me to better improve the flow of our office. I respect your opinion on this matter but please understand I know I am lucky to even have a job.


----------



## 01161870

Thanks Roxanne! I sure have put in a long road, basically came into this job & was thrown into it so I had teach myself about billing. I am still learning & also am trying to take on the basics of coding. I have faith that once I have put in my time that it will pay off, in more than one way. It is for sure a benefit to my career. I hope to one day be in a place that really cares about flow & being a real team to make things better as a whole for the practice.


----------



## Pam Brooks

gavyton said:


> Believe me I know how lucky I am to have a job. It is hard enough to get a job out there as it is but before you think I am just an big ungrateful baby you would have to understand the extreme pressure that I am put under at my job. I have voiced my concerns & they seem to be of no importance to managment. & as far as getting rich... not looking to do that but looking to survive & be paid atleast what new billers in the field would. If you read my other posts you would see that I do think of this as a benefit to my career as well but again if I am basically being left to sink or swim I would like to think that maybe my concerns with the billing pattern would be taken into consideration in order to have a successful office. Believe me when the new hire front office or desk staff makes more than the biller there is an issue. So yes I am looking to better myself & find an employer who will be more willing to work with me to better improve the flow of our office. I respect your opinion on this matter but please understand I know I am lucky to even have a job.



Ok, how about putting together a proposal?.....explain to them, with reports, graphs, regulatory guidance, etc., just what your value is to them. Talk about the dollars, the legalities, the payer contracts, and the patient satisfaction.  And then point out what it would cost them to lose you.  Do your research, check your data, get some professional opinions, and  then set up an appointment with your principals.  Wear your power suit, and pull out all the stops.  If a professionally prepared and presented campaign doesn't show them that you're serious, then they have no business being in the business. It may be that they don't quite understand their liability without an experienced coder on board.    It also might open up lines of communication; there might be more going on than you know.  If you're unable to speak to them at this particular level of detail, then perhaps you're being paid fairly, I don't know.  But...let me know if you need any assistance.  Pam


----------



## 01161870

Pam Brooks said:


> Ok, how about putting together a proposal?.....explain to them, with reports, graphs, regulatory guidance, etc., just what your value is to them. Talk about the dollars, the legalities, the payer contracts, and the patient satisfaction.  And then point out what it would cost them to lose you.  Do your research, check your data, get some professional opinions, and  then set up an appointment with your principals.  Wear your power suit, and pull out all the stops.  If a professionally prepared and presented campaign doesn't show them that you're serious, then they have no business being in the business. It may be that they don't quite understand their liability without an experienced coder on board.    It also might open up lines of communication; there might be more going on than you know.  If you're unable to speak to them at this particular level of detail, then perhaps you're being paid fairly, I don't know.  But...let me know if you need any assistance.  Pam




Thanks Pam. I that sounds like a plan. We have had a few meetings on this but never really on a level that I felt was needed, kind of felt like it was last on their list of importance & brushed off. Maybe due to the fact that they really rather not shell out to pay to hire more staff, not sure. I think the fact of the matter is the politics get in the way here. When you have a mgr that is new to being a manager & can't keep business & social life apart within the practice it tends to cause issues all around. It is becoming an issue more & more in all departments of people feeling like the load is getting toooo heavy. It seems to have become less professional here with the focus of maintaining a strong successful practice taking the backseat to who is doing what tonight. I am finding it hard to get across the fact that there is more & more coming in & only one of me. But I like your idea... I can only hope that I am heard. & if I am not well then I guess I bide my time until I can land a position in which my goals & strive for team playing is able to be put to use in order to maintain a successful flow.


----------



## rthames052006

gavyton said:


> Thanks Roxanne! I sure have put in a long road, basically came into this job & was thrown into it so I had teach myself about billing. I am still learning & also am trying to take on the basics of coding. I have faith that once I have put in my time that it will pay off, in more than one way. It is for sure a benefit to my career. I hope to one day be in a place that really cares about flow & being a real team to make things better as a whole for the practice.



Sounds like you started off the same way I did.  I started at a nursing home being the receptionist then CNA and then billing office. The girl who did the billing went out on maturnity leave and they just gave me the load off of her desk.  At that point in time I was 19 years old, no billing background... the first time I saw a HCFA- 1500 form was when the hospital sent it over for one of our patients thru the mail and I called them and asked them what this "red and white form was for"  LOL... I can certainly laugh at that now but then it was a nightmare and a challenge and I taught myself billing I called offices that i was getting bills from for our residents and they were nice enough to guide me thru.... now 20 years later here I am......


----------



## 01161870

rthames052006 said:


> Sounds like you started off the same way I did.  I started at a nursing home being the receptionist then CNA and then billing office. The girl who did the billing went out on maturnity leave and they just gave me the load off of her desk.  At that point in time I was 19 years old, no billing background... the first time I saw a HCFA- 1500 form was when the hospital sent it over for one of our patients thru the mail and I called them and asked them what this "red and white form was for"  LOL... I can certainly laugh at that now but then it was a nightmare and a challenge and I taught myself billing I called offices that i was getting bills from for our residents and they were nice enough to guide me thru.... now 20 years later here I am......



Wow, yup that sounds like me. From medical assistant to referrals to billing to hope to be coder. Thanks for the clue into your path. It gives me hope. I love my doctor & don't want to bail out on her but I do have to think of my future. I am so glad this office gave me a chance ( may have had to do with they knew they could get me in cheaper than a biller with years of exp. but I am going with the fact they saw something in me, makes for a better story, lol ) I will be sure to keep you posted on what direction I head into. It is just hard times in America period! There are no jobs hardly any ol place but I sure hope there is one for me out there that I can grow in!!!

& funny about the HCFA... I said the same exact thing 3-4 years ago when I was working as a tech in a small optometrist office. I thought "what the heck is this they want me to stick in the printer".... my how far I have come & hope to keep going.


----------



## Pam Brooks

Keep us posted.....everyone loves a success story!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

Keep your head up Gavyton.  I didn't take that YOU were whining, just struggling trying to keep up, like a lot of us have done also.  If you want to talk sometime, PM me and I will give you my number and/or email.


----------



## semaxwell1

Does anyone know if being a Medical Bill Reviewer be considered experience, or at least partial experience?

There is another thread with many similar postings about this topic titled "No Coding Jobs for Inexperienced Coders" also under "General Discussion". I posted there as well.

I am currently a bill reviewer of workers' comp medical claims. Though I don't do any actual coding, and I rely a lot on bill review software, I am very familiar with what needs to be filled out on the claim forms and if any documentation is needed in order for the insurance companies to reimburse the providers. I wonder if this would be considered any kind of experience to help me get my foot in the door towards a coding job. I even asked the supervisor at our company who is over the department that performs coding logic review with the primary focus on E&M codes, and the coders must be certified and experienced. She didn't specify what kind of experience, though.

I recently graduated from a local community college and took some coding classes, one in which prepared me for taking the CPC exam. A few years ago, I was interested in medical transcription, but eventually my interest changed towards medical coding, partly due to the changes that MT has gone through.

I still plan on taking the CPC exam later this year, but I guess I'll be in the same boat as the other apprentice coders and just try to get my foot in the door to get that “A” off. I too might be overqualified for a front end position due to my past experience and knowledge to take a lower level position. And if an employer knows I don't plan on staying at a non-coding position for very long because I'm just using it to get my foot in the door towards a coding career, they may not want to hire me.

I know I shouldn't have a negative attitude about all this, but it's hard not to feel a little caught in what seems to be a catch-22 situation.


----------



## 01161870

*Thank you*



mmorningstarcpc said:


> Keep your head up Gavyton.  I didn't take that YOU were whining, just struggling trying to keep up, like a lot of us have done also.  If you want to talk sometime, PM me and I will give you my number and/or email.



Maybe it did come off a little.... well like a brat or whining but really you hit the nail on the head. I am just trying to keep up. I want to do good & keep the on top of things as best I can. It is hard when you work in a place that kind of has things a little mixed up on what should come 1st. I do love my job, my doctor, ... & my providers, I just could use a hand in keeping up with it all. & maybe a little order in the importance of maintaining a bit professionalism w/i the practice, again some of the order is off there. Plus a little extra pay would be nice considering that the new hire girl who answers the phone makes more than me.  lol. Just want to survive a bit better in these hard times we all are faced with. I thank you for the offer, it sure does help to have people who understand & know what it is like being kind of new to the game  Same to you feel free to drop me a message any ol time! - Amanda


----------



## Thomas1

AngelaRank said:


> I couldn't agree more with all of you.  I too have my cerfification and can not get even a job interview.  Unfortunately I think the AAPC should address this problem one of two ways.  Either they start an incentive plan with employers to encourage companies with incentives so that they will want to hire and train entry level certified coders or they get rid off the apprentice certification and require two years work experience in the medical field first before you can take the certification test.  Otherwise AAPC is happly taking our money to test and recertify every year without any concern whether we actully can "use" our certificaton.  (Their certification is only as good as the employers who correctly use it).  In otherwords why would an employeer care to hire someone certified over someone who isn't if there are no incentives or requirements to make them do it.


I agree it hardly seems worth the time and effort to get certified if no one will hire a CPC-A with no experience, according to the AAPC at least 18,000 coding positions go unfilled each year, my question is where are they located, maybe Fantasyland! thomas.angel36@yahoo.com


----------



## breverett

Yep, I'm in the same boat too. I graduated in May, passed the CPC exam. So I am nationally certified but cannot find a job.. no real world experience. I have even noticed that the scheduling software they teach at SLCC is outdated. Most places use Tandem and IDX. Plus, I know there is a knew EMR system coming out very soon (I intern at salt lake valley health department and they are training for it) called EPIC. This internship I found on my own because SLCC had a long wait list and did not help me, I emailed Project Xtern and they had nothing. My unemployment had run out, I needed something. This internship gives me no coding experience, but some medical record experience. But, I have been turned down for (seriously) no less than 3-4 dozen jobs in the last 4 months since graduating. Mostly, it is 1 of 2 things. Not enough hands on experience, and I don't speak spanish fluently. That part depends on the job. I have applied at st marks, IHC website, U of U, so many others. Luck is running out but i am still trying to get my CEU's and apply and go to local meetings. I haven't been to one yet but I am trying to make it. any help would be great


----------



## semaxwell1

*Virtual Experience: Apprentice Removal*

This just came out last week. This sounds very promising and wonderful. As soon as I get certified, I am definitely going to try this out! 

http://ht.ly/2CmAe

Virtual Experience: Apprentice Removal

As an alternative to on-the-job experience, a CPC-A may earn the removal of the apprentice designation by accurately coding 800 operative notes virtually. The operative notes are real, redacted notes representing 17 specialties and are available to code online. We believe this experience will closely simulate coding in a multi-specialty practice. This will serve two purposes for the CPC-A. First, it will enable the removal of the apprentice designation without having to get a job, which is often difficult to obtain without experience. Second, it gives the coder a proficiency score to show to potential employers to provide evidence of coding skills.


----------



## ealasaid76

*I'm in the same boat...*

But I'm in medical collections.  We work for major hospitals in Connecticut and are owned by one of the major hospital systems in the state.  I doubt that my 8 years here, will eliminate my A.  

EPIC is now a big thing in this Health System, but they want clinical people to be involved in most of it.  I could try to apply, but I don't think I'd qualify.  It's like the Great Wall of China, trying to get employed at this place. Unions and whatnot.  

Anyone have a billing/coding position in Southern CT?  Or Florida?


----------



## carnella40

*4months of experience carnella40*

hello my name is carnella times i got my certification back in june of 2010 went on my externship 20 hours i never got the chance to work in this feild although i would love to but noone seems to be hiring noone with a certificate this class was not a waste Ive tried to go for the test but bein in school I had no 300.00so Im stuck with a certificate that we can do nothin with Im  looking to get in this feild What do u sugguest I do I need more experiencebut I am a quick leaner and Ive been trying to get into this type of employment but I was told I had to be AHIMA certified.


----------



## yveblack

Carnella,
I know its challenging but coding is worth the effort. Have you tried an Xternship? I recently completed three months of mine at one of Chicago's hospitals...give it a try and good luck! 

Yve


----------



## Coder07

I completly agree with you! You cannot get a coding job without experience but if that is the case when will we ever get experience when companies do not give us a chance. I too, in a way, am a lucky one. My friend already worked as a coder in a clinic and her family friend was the manager of the coding department where she worked. So then I was given the chance to work temporary since many companies are not hiring right now and budgets are being cut. I am only working as a part-time temp but even though I would have loved to be a full time employee getting the experience is a BIG plus! Before I received this position I applied for anything in the medical field thinking that even if I would get a position I could "move up" in the company to the position I wanted to be in. I guess I am in a way very lucky to know people in this position that helped me get my foot in the door. In a coupkle of weeks my job will no longer be here and I am back to square one but this time I have a little bit experience to help me land a coding position. My fingers are crossed hoping this company decides to make a position for me but with so many changes that are happening my chances are slim. I can only keep wishing.


----------



## coding4fun

Ladies, 
It really is frustrating and you think that all of the classroom & hours of study were for nothing.  Think SMARTER and try not to be overcome by frustration.  Keep applying to all ads which advertise for a coder and by all means apply to those ads which are looking for billing.  Be willing to start in a company as a front desk clerk and show them that you have the skills for advancement!  This area is a rough area for hiring since all physician offices are practically owned by the hospital billing companies.  Keep up-to-date with the coding changes and you will find the one person that will put their trust in you and realize that they need you.  Good luck to everyone with their job hunting!


----------

